# LPG burns "dirtier".



## moch (May 21, 2005)

I am thinking of changing my propane gas system to a Gaslow refillable system but have been advised that the bulk LPG, especially abroad, burns "dirtier" than bottle gas. This would mean having to get the heater/boiler cleaned more often and also the cooker burners. Does any one have any practical experience of this, or is it just heresay.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I personally don't go along with that.

I think gas is gas wherever it bought from.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have recently read something about this ? in Practical Motorhome mag. Apparently some people are having problems with their Dometic fridges because of this. I too am thinking of Gaslow or MTH for refillable gas bottles so this news is of some concern.

Apparently they advised trying to use gas from depots rather than filling stations so that you are using domestic gas as opposed to the fuel that is used for LPG cars. Also you then pay the domestic rate which of course you don't at a filling station/garage.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

zulurita said:


> I have recently read something about this ? in Practical Motorhome mag. Apparently some people are having problems with their Dometic fridges because of this. I too am thinking of Gaslow or MTH for refillable gas bottles so this news is of some concern.
> 
> Apparently they advised trying to use gas from depots rather than filling stations so that you are using domestic gas as opposed to the fuel that is used for LPG cars. Also you then pay the domestic rate which of course you don't at a filling station/garage.


Excuse my ignorance but what is the difference in price say bulk domestic Calor against a petrol filling station?


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

But my RV has a big gas tank (no bottled gas) that has to be filled at fuel stations and use it constantly as we have our Fridge and Boiler powered by it and is OK so what the difference?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

LPG is the generic name for either bottled butane or propane, as I understand it, the LPG from a garage forecourt is a mix of propane and butane, the ratio varies depending on the time of year, they increase the propane in winter.

It is possible that some appliances set up to run on butane may be affected by using LPG, especially in the winter due to the propane content, but like RR I've never suffered from excess sooting.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> LPG is the generic name for either bottled butane or propane, as I understand it, the LPG from a garage forecourt is a mix of propane and butane, the ratio varies depending on the time of year, they increase the propane in winter.


Well thank you Jim for this posting I have learnt something here.

I have just hand my Jeep GC 4.7 converted to gas and considered the freezing gas issue as it happened to me when caravaning with the Calor blue bottle at minus 8.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

> Excuse my ignorance but what is the difference in price say bulk domestic Calor against a petrol filling station?


I believe you pay Domestic VAT rate for anything to do with the habitation side of the mh eg using gas for cooking, heating etc but pay the full VAT rate if the LPG is used for propelling the vehicle. So filling up at a garage whether it is for cooking etc or not you still pay the full VAT rate whereas as at a depot you would pay the reduced VAT rate. (so I have read/been told)


----------



## duntrunkin (Jun 14, 2007)

I encountered this last month. I had an appointment already booked with MTH when I read this in my Dometic manual-they say not to run on LPG. While at the NEC I spoke to the relevant man who said this was correct because LPG creates more soot and can eventually lead to burner blockage. He did say continental gas caused more problems and that the company are currently developing a burner to use with LPG. I spoke to MTH who were unimpressed but as they said its my warranty.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Surely the equipment in a MH is designed to run on either Propane or Butane so what else is in LPG that makes it worse than either of these?


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wytonknaus said:


> Surely the equipment in a MH is designed to run on either Propane or Butane so what else is in LPG that makes it worse than either of these?


LPG is Propane.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Wupert,

Last time you said this as definitively I tried to refine (pardon the pun) it. In this thread, talking about potential subtleties between butane and propane, it is even more relevant:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-325630.html#325630

Europe-wide, LPG can be as much as 70% butane:

"In the UK the gas is about 95% propane whereas a different proportion is used in countries throughout Europe. This proportion ranges from 30% propane up to the 95% propane in the UK and in some countries the proportion changes seasonally during the year"

Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

How bad is this problem of sooting up? if it means getting the fridge serviced once a year is surely outweighed by the ease at which you can fill up at the majoritiy of Filling stations in Belgium, Lux, Germany and France, Haven't been to Spain yet with the van so not sure of the availability.
Cheers Sid


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, I must be missing somthing here but what difference does it make as to the mix of propane/butane,apart from working temperature,as your fridge-cooker and heaters all work on BOTH gases so should not soot up.If it is sooting I would be looking for a fault in your combustion/vents etc,because something is wrong.incorect ajustment of flames/burners maybe
terry
edit sorry Wytonknaus I missed your post


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Terry,

Your logic is impeccable; that was my thinking all along. Apparently some have evidence to the contrary, but I am yet to hear a plausible explanation. I suspect someone at some point with a vested interest created a myth which has been relayed. Not too different from Calor peddling rubbish about filling gas bottles and tanks is unsafe. It CAN be unsafe, but not if you use one with an 80% full valve and an external filling point.

There have been isolated claims of impurities in Autogas, but these are rare, actually Europe-wide, fully investigated and to my knowledge there haven't been any for a long time.

Dave


----------

